# 12 Week Scan - PLEASE have a look!



## americanhoney

Tech told me what they think but I'd love to hear from you as well. I'll tell you what the tech said after I've heard back...I've attached several images. Thanks for Looking! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







BABY #2 12W.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 39









Baby #2 (2).jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 31









Baby #2 (4).jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Doey92

I think nub looks boyish but I'm new to this x


----------



## Doey92

You're so lucky tech told u what they think, they won't tell us here in England until 20 week scan! X


----------



## americanhoney

Thank you for your guess! :thumbup:
Yes, my tech I know personally so she got me in to have a look for free which is wonderful. She really looked around for a while!


----------



## Doey92

Oh that's nice of her. I have to get a private scan at 15 weeks to find out! Make sure u update us when u find out but do think that looks boyish :) x


----------



## americanhoney

You'll find out soon enough :)

I was hoping for a girl but after the ultrasound I think it's a boy. 
Thankful baby is okay because I've had lots of spotting!


----------



## Doey92

Good that baby's ok I had extra scans due to a molar pregnancy so just thankful 
That this baby's ok ! 

I am secretly hoping for a girl too after a boy. Update us when u get
More guesses x


----------



## capegirl7

I'd guess boy! What did she think?


----------



## americanhoney

Tech thinks Boy from potty shot. She lit up where the umbilical cord was and it was not between the legs


----------



## Misscalais

Possibly :blue:


----------



## MelliPaige

I don't know about the nub, but the skull looks Girly to me...my boys skull was a lot rounder than your pic


----------



## americanhoney

Thank you for your Guess! Tech is convinced it's a boy from potty shot and everyone else is convinced boy from Nub. I'll get another scan at 16 weeks to confirm!


----------



## Cheska

Boy


----------



## americanhoney

I went today for my 12 Week appointment and they did a complimentary scan to make sure Baby was doing well! Here's a picture of my sweet pea sucking his/her thumb! :baby:

I'm in Love! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Baby B#2 12Week Ultrasound.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Girl !


----------



## Cheska

That scan pic is so cute x


----------



## firsttimer1

I think boy <3


----------



## americanhoney

ProudMomma2Be said:


> Girl !

Thank you Sugar! :hugs:
I can only Hope Now!! [-o<


----------



## americanhoney

MelliPaige said:


> I don't know about the nub, but the skull looks Girly to me...my boys skull was a lot rounder than your pic

Thank you! Would love a little miss but preparing myself to hear boy!
Congrats to you!:hugs:


----------



## americanhoney

Cheska said:


> That scan pic is so cute x

Thank you! I love my baby :)
I couldn't get over how excellent the image turned out of my baby at only 12 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## Knt

americanhoney said:


> Tech thinks Boy from potty shot. She lit up where the umbilical cord was and it was not between the legs


That's the same thing my tech did. Said it's defiantly n


----------



## Knt

americanhoney said:


> Tech thinks Boy from potty shot. She lit up where the umbilical cord was and it was not between the legs


That's the same thing my tech did. Said it's defiantly not the cord. She did say don't paint the room but unless it's very swollen girl parts she thinks boy for sure. Everyone else says don't go by potty shot but that to me is what made her decision. Just ready for a definite answer!! 
I have heard about techs being wrong this early so still hope for us :)
Also that last ultrasound pic you posted is so adorable!!!


----------



## americanhoney

Knt said:


> americanhoney said:
> 
> 
> Tech thinks Boy from potty shot. She lit up where the umbilical cord was and it was not between the legs
> 
> 
> That's the same thing my tech did. Said it's defiantly not the cord. She did say don't paint the room but unless it's very swollen girl parts she thinks boy for sure. Everyone else says don't go by potty shot but that to me is what made her decision. Just ready for a definite answer!!
> I have heard about techs being wrong this early so still hope for us :)
> Also that last ultrasound pic you posted is so adorable!!!Click to expand...

thank you, thank you!! I'm in LOVE with my baby. It helped a lot seeing a wonderful profile photo. I looked up some videos on youtube of ultrasound potty shots and found a couple that could have gone either way. After that I noticed other videos of couples who lost their babies at birth. OMG-I watched a couple of them and just sobbed. They has helped put things back in perspective for me. I just want my baby here full-term, healthy & alive! When did you say your scan date was again?


----------



## lesh07

I think boy too. x


----------



## Knt

My next scan is 20 weeks. Feb 14, valentines day &#10084;&#65039; I want to do an elective one earlier but hubby doesn't want to so unless he changes his mind I have awhile to wait. When is your scan. Defiantly want a update!!! :)


----------



## americanhoney

Knt said:


> My next scan is 20 weeks. Feb 14, valentines day &#10084;&#65039; I want to do an elective one earlier but hubby doesn't want to so unless he changes his mind I have awhile to wait. When is your scan. Defiantly want a update!!! :)

Aww What a great day for a Scan! :) My hubby doesn't care either way. I'm the impatient one!! :nope:
My scan is Feb 12th and I'll be 18weeks. I've been sitting here trying to figure out my potty shots. I can see a "pee pee" in the image but then again is that just the nub showing through the legs? Ugh it's driving me crazy. On one image you see nothing between the legs on the other you see the boy part (but no scrotum). I posted on ingender but no response...BOO! I'll be 13 weeks on Tuesday.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

My scan is Feb 12th and I'll be 18weeks. I've been sitting here trying to figure out my potty shots. I can see a "pee pee" in the image but then again is that just the nub showing through the legs? Ugh it's driving me crazy. On one image you see nothing between the legs on the other you see the boy part (but no scrotum). I posted on ingender but no response...BOO! I'll be 13 weeks on Tuesday.[/QUOTE]

I know that any gender scan before 12 weeks or right around 12 weeks is almost impossible to say right because they look exactly the same . The earliest you can guess is 13 weeks and up :thumbup: or if you are for example 12 weeks but the baby measure more . So if you were less than 13 weeks I have to say you have very big chance the technician was wrong . They usually mention it even on ingender :winkwink:


----------



## Knt

I know it's driving me crazy too, I spend hours every day looking at these websites comparing to every other picture. I just need to admit I'm having a boy lol. I don't understand the whole potty shot either but tech seemed pretty sure. Will just have to wait and see.


----------



## americanhoney

All 3 of us are in the same boat! :dohh:
So glad we have each other for support while we wait for our scans. 
This whole nub thing has just really thrown me for a loop! So a pee pee this early in the potty shot could just be the genital nub that will either retract or continue to grow into a turtle? Oh meee....Just ready to know. Come on FEBRUARY!!!

I'm glad we've got each other to get through this!! :hugs:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

americanhoney said:


> All 3 of us are in the same boat! :dohh:
> So glad we have each other for support while we wait for our scans.
> This whole nub thing has just really thrown me for a loop! So a pee pee this early in the potty shot could just be the genital nub that will either retract or continue to grow into a turtle? Oh meee....Just ready to know. Come on FEBRUARY!!!
> 
> I'm glad we've got each other to get through this!! :hugs:

Yes , exactly . It can go either way . I even posted somewhere on your post the compare of male / female genitalia at that stage . It looks the same ! Than it start changing at 13 weeks and its fully developed by 20 weeks ;)


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

https://baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html
Here it is again ;)


----------



## americanhoney

Thank you!

Y'all have got to check out this recent post on ingender.com
A girl had mixed reviews on her nub shot (really looked boy more so than mine) and its a GIRL!! The user is Katie82 and here is the link:

https://www.in-gender.com/Forum/thread.aspx?ID=26427&Last=1#2598098

She posted the nub shot and then the confirmed girl shot. Crazy!!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

americanhoney said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Y'all have got to check out this recent post on ingender.com
> A girl had mixed reviews on her nub shot (really looked boy more so than mine) and its a GIRL!! The user is Katie82 and here is the link:
> 
> https://www.in-gender.com/Forum/thread.aspx?ID=26427&Last=1#2598098
> 
> She posted the nub shot and then the confirmed girl shot. Crazy!!

Yes , you never know :haha:
I saw quite a few of those . Prevent when they all guessed boy , even at first scans the technician said boy and at 20 week scan girl as can be ! 
I told you there is still hope for you :hugs:
Do you know when did you conceive ? If before ovulation , you have even grater chance for a girl :thumbup:


----------



## Knt

I still think you have good chance for a girl also!! In your potty shot looks like it could be the nub that ends up going in...hoping for you!!


----------



## Knt

What does the Chinese chart say for you the one from babycenter. Wonder if we are doing the same one. 

https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor


----------



## MelliPaige

Knt said:


> What does the Chinese chart say for you the one from babycenter. Wonder if we are doing the same one.
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor

I was curious so I did that one and its right for me!


----------



## americanhoney

ProudMomma2Be said:


> americanhoney said:
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Y'all have got to check out this recent post on ingender.com
> A girl had mixed reviews on her nub shot (really looked boy more so than mine) and its a GIRL!! The user is Katie82 and here is the link:
> 
> https://www.in-gender.com/Forum/thread.aspx?ID=26427&Last=1#2598098
> 
> She posted the nub shot and then the confirmed girl shot. Crazy!!
> 
> Yes , you never know :haha:
> I saw quite a few of those . Prevent when they all guessed boy , even at first scans the technician said boy and at 20 week scan girl as can be !
> I told you there is still hope for you :hugs:
> Do you know when did you conceive ? If before ovulation , you have even grater chance for a girl :thumbup:Click to expand...

We BD 36 hours before O exactly. I thought I was giving myself more cushion on timing but I ended up ovulating 2 days early (opk's & fertility monitor). I had really bad ovulation pain so I knew the time that I O'd. My sister conceived her daughter 3 days before O (she did the cut off for months and ended up taking her 6 mos to conceive). 

Thank y'all for the encouragement! You ladies are wonderful and have blessed my heart!! <3

The calendar on that websit says girl!


----------



## Knt

36 hrs is still a good about of time in between! I think u have a good chance of getting your girl. Have you had you NT yet? That's when they told me thinking boy. Maybe they can give you a guess there if you haven't already been!!


----------



## americanhoney

Knt said:


> 36 hrs is still a good about of time in between! I think u have a good chance of getting your girl. Have you had you NT yet? That's when they told me thinking boy. Maybe they can give you a guess there if you haven't already been!!

My NT Scan is Friday! I am so nervous about it!! I looked at some 12-13 week gender ultrasounds on youtube and some girls looks like boys at that stage. They still had a good nub sticking out between the legs. I'm gonna be looking for some balls! lol
I'll be measuring 13w3d then so I should have some idea. My sister is going with me to keep me calm. She's so ready to find out too. Her daughter had nothing between the legs at her 12w NT scan but since I saw something long between mine at 12w I'm preparing for boy. I know they all develop differently though so I'll keep hoping for Pink until I hear otherwise! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Knt

Yay, I think they will be able to give you a better idea and having your sister there to keep a eye out for what to look for will help!! Keep us updated and can't wait to see more pics of your cutie!!


----------



## americanhoney

Knt said:


> Yay, I think they will be able to give you a better idea and having your sister there to keep a eye out for what to look for will help!! Keep us updated and can't wait to see more pics of your cutie!!

Thank you & I Will definitely update!! :hugs:


----------



## Knt

https://www.in-gender.com/forum/Thread.aspx?ID=285201

Check out this post!! Shows good potty shots and gives update :)


----------



## AimeeM

:blue:


----------



## americanhoney

Knt said:


> https://www.in-gender.com/forum/Thread.aspx?ID=285201
> 
> Check out this post!! Shows good potty shots and gives update :)

Wow! That is crazy. You really never know until that 20 week mark!!


----------



## mad_but_glad

Can I ask what the last picture is of? I have one too and have no clue what I'm looking at?


----------



## Emmajane91

I think boy too! i had a scan today at 13 weeks 2 days and baby kept putting bum against the ultrasound probe it looked exactly like your scan pic! im hoping for a boy! iv just put my scan pics on here, im new to all this let me know what you think =D


----------



## americanhoney

mad_but_glad said:


> Can I ask what the last picture is of? I have one too and have no clue what I'm looking at?

The last picture is the potty shot (butt and then the area where you'd see boy or girl bits) inbetween the legs. Does that help?


----------



## Knt

Just want to say good luck tomorrow. I know your excited to see baby!! Can't wait to hear what they think and hope you get more great pictures of your little one!! Enjoy the special moment &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## americanhoney

Knt said:


> Just want to say good luck tomorrow. I know your excited to see baby!! Can't wait to hear what they think and hope you get more great pictures of your little one!! Enjoy the special moment &#10084;&#65039;

Thank you so much! :hugs: Yes, My scan is at 9:20 in the morning so I'll be sure to update when I get home. I've been so nervous about it. Praying baby is totally healthy and hope to get a good potty shot. :thumbup:


----------



## Knt

When I went to mine first thing she said before starting is it's too early for gender and I said well if you have an opinion feel free to share lol she said well we will have a look to see and that's when she took potty shot pic and said she's pretty sure I'm having boy unless it's very very swollen girl parts lol good luck Hoping pink for you!!!!!


----------



## americanhoney

Knt said:


> When I went to mine first thing she said before starting is it's too early for gender and I said well if you have an opinion feel free to share lol she said well we will have a look to see and that's when she took potty shot pic and said she's pretty sure I'm having boy unless it's very very swollen girl parts lol good luck Hoping pink for you!!!!!

Yea I think if its a boy there will be a big hot dog down there already! lol
Ohh I'm hoping for pink too. I've been researching the 3 dot triangle like that's on my scan and it said it could go either way! Who knows?!? Arghhh

Will update when I get back :thumbup:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

americanhoney said:


> Knt said:
> 
> 
> When I went to mine first thing she said before starting is it's too early for gender and I said well if you have an opinion feel free to share lol she said well we will have a look to see and that's when she took potty shot pic and said she's pretty sure I'm having boy unless it's very very swollen girl parts lol good luck Hoping pink for you!!!!!
> 
> Yea I think if its a boy there will be a big hot dog down there already! lol
> Ohh I'm hoping for pink too. I've been researching the 3 dot triangle like that's on my scan and it said it could go either way! Who knows?!? Arghhh
> 
> Will update when I get back :thumbup:Click to expand...

Good luck :hugs: cannot wait what they tell you :happydance:
Hopefully you get some nice pictures too :baby:


----------



## twokiddos

Ooo... I'm stalking here! Can't wait to hear how your scan goes!


----------



## americanhoney

Girls my baby was ASLEEP during the scan and would NOT wake up!!
I did get some pics but tech couldn't give me a guess on gender because baby would not move around. The scan was really fast too-I guess she had others in line after me :(

Here are some pics though. My gender scan is not until Feb 12th!! I"m dying over here but baby IS healthy!! Very low chance of Down's. Measurement was 1.83 and nasal bone was present! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







BABY_1.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 9









BABY_2.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 9









BABY_3.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 8









BABY_5.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 10


----------



## capegirl7

Bummer!! Cute pictures!!!! Feb 12 is right around the corner. :) this baby is making you wait :)


----------



## americanhoney

capegirl7 said:


> Bummer!! Cute pictures!!!! Feb 12 is right around the corner. :) this baby is making you wait :)

I KNOW!! While she was scanning the baby from side view the nub looked pretty dang straight so I'm really curious! Although I thought she gave me a pic side view but she didn't once I got home and looked on the disk!! :(

I prayed hard on the way this morning but it was not God's timing for me to know today ; )

ahhh...now the wait!!


----------



## capegirl7

I tried hard to look in the second picture but not seeing a nub I don't think. But definitely not seeing anything sticking up!


----------



## Knt

Well all that matters is it's healthy!! So glad everything else checked out, sorry you didn't get anymore clues but baby's making you wait haha. If you saw a straight nub that's a good sign and not seeing anything is more hopeful than seeing a big long something between legs lol. Glad you got more pictures!! We can continue to search and obsess over gender threads together lol


----------



## americanhoney

capegirl7 said:


> I tried hard to look in the second picture but not seeing a nub I don't think. But definitely not seeing anything sticking up!

I know! During the scan I never saw a protusion or anything angled up which gives me hope. I swear I saw a straight nub I just really wish I had a pic of it!!! :thumbup:

Still thinking PINK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## americanhoney

Knt said:


> Well all that matters is it's healthy!! So glad everything else checked out, sorry you didn't get anymore clues but baby's making you wait haha. If you saw a straight nub that's a good sign and not seeing anything is more hopeful than seeing a big long something between legs lol. Glad you got more pictures!! We can continue to search and obsess over gender threads together lol

I've tried looking REALLY hard between the legs in the 3D shots but to me it just looks like nub is still existing. I have no idea......
YES, so thankful baby is Healthy!! That's what really matters! Yep, looks like I'll still be searching and stalking other people's scans until mine comes along!! Lol Glad we are in this TOGETHER!! :hugs:


----------



## twokiddos

Aww... bummer baby wouldn't cooperator. Healthy is always important though. Drink some OJ before your next scan and I bet baby won't stay still heheh


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Yu never know with babies :D , my baby would not stop moving and that's why I have to go back because they could not do all the measurements :D
At least you got very cute pictures ;) 
February is right around the corner :)


----------



## MelliPaige

I drank orange juice before my first 2 scans but in every scan my son has been asleep, we found out he was a boy at 16 weeks and I'm glad we did because the ultrasound tech almost gave up at 20 weeks before he finally uncrossed his legs. He was sitting legs crossed with his cord between his legs. He gets wild for the Doppler tough....maybe we both just have stubborn babies haha


----------

